# Polyester Felt Filter Media Sheets for Water Filtering



## Ducman69 (Mar 9, 2016)

I purchased a bulk quantity of the below, with the understanding it was safe for water filtering and didn't include fire retardant chemicals: 1 Yard Sheet of Polyester Filter Media [sheets] | DudaDiesel Biodiesel Supplies

Having received it, I put a match to it and found that it doesn't hold a flame. This might be totally normal, but it also has me worried it has fire retardant chemicals soaked into it by design.

I can't get the seller to verify if it is or is not safe for aquarium use or if it has any fire retardant chemicals in it, perhaps due to liability concerns. Is there an easy way to test? Cheap kits you can get online that detect these chemicals, or anyone that has used these sheets successfully? 

I may just be paranoid, but figure its better safe than sorry! Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Ducman69 (Mar 9, 2016)

bump!


----------

